# Log Slicing



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

I saw a lot of people making slings out of oversized forks, but I would like to make slingshots by slicing small logs into planks. Does it matter if I use the boards circled by the red line ?
I heard that the heartwood is not good for making planks.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I would think the heartwood is probably more stable and less prone to warping / cupping (?) ….but I’m no expert….maybe [mention]Booral121 [/mention] knows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Darrell 👊🎯 .hi my friend no I wouldn't recommend it or do it.your basically making a board cut. 🤕👎🎯 go for oversized seasoned dry forks between 6-10inch thick and slice them into your desired width of blanks .the closing and interlocking grains in the y are what give it the strength. 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Darrell 👊🎯 .hi my friend no I wouldn't recommend it or do it.your basically making a board cut. 🤕👎🎯 go for oversized seasoned dry forks between 6-10inch thick and slice them into your desired width of blanks .the closing and interlocking grains in the y are what give it the strength. 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


What are you using to cut those forks?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jcharmin92 said:


> What are you using to cut those forks?


A new handsaw and my right arm 💪 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🤣


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> A new handsaw and my right arm 💪 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🤣


I figured lol. It looks clean so I wasn't sure if you were using something else.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

A lot depends upon the log you are working with. Trees vary in their characteristics and the comparative stability and density of their heartwood versus sapwood. 
Many wonderful slingshots have been made from boards cut as you describe. Some designs work better than others for boardcuts. The layout is important to avoid "short grain" in the fork area. That is often a problem if the design has narrow, horizontal sections supporting the forks. 
Good luck!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Another possibility is to cut the planks into thin boards and laminate them - I alwas put aluminum core of 2 mm between them and it works even with thin wood boards, for example 6 mm wood - 2 mm aluminum - 6 mm wood + a palm swell or so, depending on the design - if that is what you had on your mind?


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks Jazz, but as a beginner I think I will focus on no palm swell/ alu core slingshots.
😉 👍


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks everybody 👍👍


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You may want to look into a Japanese Pull Saw. They work great for cutting planks from forks and are very reasonably priced.


----------

